# 07 Roubaix Expert vs. 08 Trek Madone 5.1



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to get people's opinion on Roubaix Expert vs. Trek Madone. I'm currently riding a 06 Giant OCR2 (aluminum) and after test riding a carbon bike, have a huge desire to upgrade. Any thoughts on the two bikes? I like them both, although the new Treks do look cool with the seat mast, and thick tubing. I'm posting this exact same message on the Trek board to see what type of response I'll get. Thanks.


----------



## Berg (Sep 7, 2007)

Just happened to Google the web with this exact question. Looking for a new road bike. Budget is under $3000. I am very anxious to hear from anyone who can shed light on this comparison. Have not yet seen the Madone 5.1 in stores, but it really does not appear the much is sacrificed with this being their low end Madone.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

Saw a new Trek Madone 5.2 in a bike shop in Connecticut last week. I did not ride the bike, I only looked it over from top to bottom. After 10 minutes of solid examination of the bike, I was simply not impressed with the design and build quality compared to Specialized. Perhaps I am biased so take that into consideration. I own a Tarmac SL, but I tried not to compare this bike directly. 

The frame looks pretty cool, beefy bottom bracket and the integrated seat tube is slick, but nothing ground breaking IMHO. The Bontrager gear does not seem up to spec with the gear that other bike manufacturers such as Specialized use on their bikes. Overall, the bike still seemed a bit dated design-wise.

Yes, this is an aesthetic review, I did not ride the bike. Maybe this thing rides like a Ferrari. I gotta tell you though, this bike just does not have the visual impact of a Specialized Tarmac or Roubaix series. Take my comments for what their worth - 2 cents?

Flame away!!!


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I admit one of the things attracting me to specialized is the look. However, I'm very curious whether the new technology on the trek makes any significant difference. I'm not good enough a rider to be able to tell the difference, so I'm hoping to get some advice from more experienced riders.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been riding road bikes since the first moon landing and Specialized bikes have been in my arsenal since the mid 80s with the Allez. 

If you're thinking that you do not have enough experience to tell the difference, I would not worry about which one two choose. Both are fantastic bikes that will reward you with years of great rides. Do yourself a favor and take each one for a ride though -even for a less experienced rider, it's the only way to buy a bike. Attack hills, flats, check cornering ability, stomp on the cranck, etc... You'll make a great decision either way in this bracket of bikes.


----------



## allenpc (Aug 19, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I had to make the decision between a 07 Tarmac Expert and an 07 Madone 5.2 After test riding both, I felt they were very comparable and had nearly exactly the same components. However, I ended up going with the Tarmac and haven't looked back. I've had such a wonderful time riding it the past few weeks, I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Like bcubed said, go ride both bikes and just pick whatever feels right to you. I don't think you can go wrong with either of these bikes.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

allenpc - just to confirm, did you mean 07 Madone, or 08 Madone 'cause they're very different! Thanks.


----------



## allenpc (Aug 19, 2007)

07, yeah I realize they are very different 

However, if the 07 Madone is any indication of the high standard they maintain for that line, I'm sure the 08 is just splendid, considering the improvements they made. So yeah, I wish I could give you some insight in comparing the two specific bikes you are interested in, but I figured I would just chime in with whatever I had.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the Tarmac is a closer match to the madone. I recently test rode the 08 madone and the 07 Tarmac. The new Madone is very nice, but I ended up going with the Tarmac. The Tarmac had less road vibration, didn't require me to buy a new seat post cap, and cost less.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

lamazion - The Madone's in general are closer to the Tarmac geometry, except the headtube lenght. The Madone PERFORMANCE fit has a longer/taller headtube to provide a more relaxed ride with the same bike geometry (other tube lengths/angles) as the PRO fit bikes. Realistically the Roubaix and PERFORMANCE fit is similar as is the Tarmac and PRO fit. 

FWIW - I've been looking at similar bikes - they all have wonderful ride feel and similar components. I think it really comes down to prefs in color/looks/LBS/manufacturer when they are this close in price/features.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

For my size (60cm Trek or 58cm Tarmac), the Tarmac head tube length (195mm) fell between the Trek Pro (180mm) and the Trek Performance (210mm). The 58 Roubaix, has the tallest head tube at 215mm. From a bike handling standpoint, as you stated, the Tarmac and Madone seat and head tube angles are much closer. I also felt the ride characteristics of the Madone and Tarmac were a close match. I guess it comes down to how you like the bike handling (quickness) vs. the need for a slightly taller head tube.

I agree all are great bikes and it's hard to make a bad choice from this group.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I would have bought an 07 Tarmac Expert - my LBS was offering them for $2k flat. However, they didn't have my size! Damn damn damn! Anyway, guess I'll wait for Madone. But availability will take a while...


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Never mind


----------

